# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Në cilin aspekt të jetës do të donit të kishit sukses?

## Ervis oka

Deshira e gjithkujt eshte te arrije suksesin ne jete , te kape majat me te larta , per dike "suksesi " mund te jete te kete para , makin etjj per dike suksesi eshte te kesh shendet , lumturi , nje pune te mirefillte , te ndihmoje te tjeret . Ne c'aspekt te jetes do te donit te kishit sukses ?

----------


## Wrangler

Ne ate aspektin e dyte qe ke permendur

----------


## Alji

Per vete do thoja se  ne aspektin e dyte pasi qe lumturia sblehet me para sic thon paraja  esht gjithcka eshte shum gabim kjo sepse ti mund te blesh oren por jo kohen e blen librin ndersa diturin jo e blen krevatin  por jo edhe gjumin keshti besoj se per secilin do ishte me me rendesi e dyta  por ka njerez qe si din vlerat e gjerave sic thot nje thenje meso te vlersosh gjerat aty per aty sepse kur te shkojn sdo mundesh ti kesh koha skthehet pas

----------


## 2043

Lexo firmen time me poshte :

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Edhe suksesi eshte si puna e gjinekologut, qe fut duart aty ku te tjeret kan ber qef.

----------


## blue Moravia

Shume e bukur, por thuhet qe me e mira është armike e te mires  :shkelje syri:

----------

